# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Новая музыка

## Patron

Если вы, на просторах интернета, нашли новую, и класную музыку, то вылаживайте сюда. Если вам понравился трэк, который выложил определённый пользователь, не забывайте говорить *спасибо*!

Огромная просьба : Давайте полную информацию о трэке, и не выкладывайте старую музыку.

*Гостевые файлообменники:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Для того, что бы прослушать песню, прежде чем качать, предлагаю следующие : 
Заливайте песни на мой блог [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], после этого, вам выдаст ссылку на скачивание, пишите тег 

```
[FLV]Ссылка на скачивание[/FLV]
```

, после чего появится медиа-проигрыватель, там можно заранее прослушать песню

----------


## Patron

*SendikaT - Убей меня (W.A.R. PRO)*

*Стили:* Hip-hop/Rap
*Продолжительность:* 4:24
*Размер файла:* 4 Мб
*Формат:* MP3, 128 Кбит
*Дата публикации:* 30 апреля 2009

*От себя :* Хороший, медлячок 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Patron

*Good Vibe Crew feat cat - Good Vibe (R.I.O. Remix)*

*Стиль:* Electro House / Electro, Club House / Vocal House
*Битрейт:* 320 kbps 
*Продолжительность:* 5-07 
*Размер файла:* 11,7 Мб
*Дата релиза:* 18,06,2010

*От себя :* Довольно хороший клубнячок 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## AKON

Artist:Steve Angello  
Title:KNAS (SIZE052)  
Label:Size Records       
Cat.nr:SIZE052                             
Year:2010  
Genre:House
Street Date:28/07/2010                         
Release Date:28/07/2010 
Size:10,3 MB                            
Tracks:01                                  
Length:04:30 mi
Source:WEB 
Encoder:Lame 3.97    
Quality:320kbps /44,1Khz /Full Stereo        
Typ:Single            
Ripper:*:::..UME-Crew..:::* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

